# anyone GOOD at programming



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

anyone here good enough at programming to make a program/script or whatever to read IDv3 tags off of .MP3 files and write that data to a .xspf playlist?

the format of the playlist is like this


```
<track>
			<annotation>Daft Punk - Around The World</annotation>
			<location>./Daft Punk/Unknown Album/Around The World.mp3</location>
			<info>http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Around+The+World</info>
	</track>
```
and im sure that would be easy to write a program to write in that format, its just a matter of the program being able to do that for MANY mp3, and in reading a whole directory or single files and then making a .xspf playlist as an output. anyone think they can do it plz


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sure, what's the pay for my labor?


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

how about a program that..i have no clue how to use it or what usefulness it has, but it can read the memory of executeables and the modules loaded in them. ill pay you by letting you figure out that program


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think I'll pass.


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

but but come on  i want to make my .xspf play list HUGE without having to manually write 1000 entries *cry*


----------



## AndrewPending (May 28, 2007)

That's fairly easy, I think. Just pay him 75 or 100 bucks to program it for you and see if he wll.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

AndrewPending said:


> That's fairly easy, I think. Just pay him 75 or 100 bucks to program it for you and see if he wll.


You have a distorted view of what custom programming costs!  Add a couple of zeros.


----------



## AndrewPending (May 28, 2007)

I don't, though. I just know that I could throw that together in about an hour in vb.net, and I am sure you could, too. I am by no means poor, but I wouldn't mind being paid 75 dollars an hour.


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

go work for microsoft if you want to get paid to program! but you might get minimum wage there...
okay so if nobody will code it for me can someone refer me to a site or show me a program that can do this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think AndrewPending is ready to code it up for you, he allows as how it's a trivial exercise.


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

hmm. ive found a VB script that works OK.. but it doesnt read any IDv3 tags  
so it gives me..the directory of the filename in the playlist. i wish i knew how to write vb scripts.
So AndrewPending can you help me out


----------



## hsanguino (Jun 6, 2007)

i will for 75. mail me.


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

Im not paying that v_v
How about if you look at this VBscript i have and _help_ me for *free?*


----------



## hsanguino (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.scriptingoutpost.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=DJV-VBS101 :up:


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

id rather not upload the .vbs, cos i dont want to be accused of uploading viruses or something, so heres a link to a text file of the VBscript that i found 

http://dez666.ath.cx/playlister_script.txt


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

aw cmon please someone take a look


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is a golden opportunity for you to learn programming. You can't expect people to take on every project that you think is a good idea.


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

I would imagine I'd learn something if someone explained how to do what I'm asking about..I never asked someone to do it for me..


----------



## ghostdog74 (Dec 7, 2005)

dez_666 said:


> I would imagine I'd learn something if someone explained how to do what I'm asking about..I never asked someone to do it for me..


many of the programming languages out there, Perl, Python, Java etc have modules that manipulates MP3 tags. For example, Perl, if you search CPAN for MP3 , you can find alot of modules for MP3 tags. Also if you know Python, there is PyID3. for others like Java etc i am sure you can find relevant libraries if you searched hard enough. Or else you can use ready made software/utilities that specialise in MP3 tags....just do a search..


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

thank you for the info 
and do you know if there is a way for a VB script to read ID3 tags?
also, i have no clue how to implement the stuff from that link you gave me, but im going to find out lol


----------



## ghostdog74 (Dec 7, 2005)

dez_666 said:


> thank you for the info
> and do you know if there is a way for a VB script to read ID3 tags?
> also, i have no clue how to implement the stuff from that link you gave me, but im going to find out lol


seems like you only know VB script? I have not programmed tags in vbscript before but a simple search can get you some results...see a random link here. There's more, just do a search. As for the rest of the links and how to set them up, since you are not familiar right now, i am not going to elaborate because it requires you to know their basic usages..


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

actually i dont know any languages ._. im actually pretty young compared..to..some..people..on here  but..im learning..
thanks for the link


----------



## ghostdog74 (Dec 7, 2005)

dez_666 said:


> actually i dont know any languages


in that case, may i recommend you look at Python. Its an easy to learn programming language. Read the documentation, especially take the tutorial to gain understanding of the language.


----------

